# A quelle app correspond cette icône ? (hibou sur fond noir)



## CptTonio (15 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Une petite question toute bête : lors de la keynote de septembre, une icône m'a interpelé... Et j'ai beau chercher, je n'arrive pas à savoir à quelle app elle correspond, quelqu'un saurait m'éclairer ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Novembre 2019)

Un lunix vengeur .....


----------



## shub22 (16 Novembre 2019)

Un hibou qui a le cafard ? Parle-lui


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2019)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une application c’est le memoji hibou utilisé par Apple.


----------



## shub22 (16 Novembre 2019)

Evolution du langage dans nos sociétés modernes avec Smartphone, iPad ou iPod, ADSL etc.: 
le même au J il bout


----------

